# Ruger vs boar



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I am planning on buying a GP-100 with a 4" barrel for general plinking, and I was also interested in taking it hunting javelinas/wild boar with it. Does anyone think this would work. .357 is a pretty potent round and I've seen people take these hogs with 9mm luger before. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have seen lucky shots too. I have hunt hogs with the .357 and it takes a steady hand and a keen eye to nail them with one shot kills. I perfer a six inch barrel but you could to it with the four. You wound one of these critters don't think he won't come after you as I have seen them do it. Then things get real exciting. Good luck.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't think you'd have any trouble at all killing a javelina with a .357. They're pretty small. A true wild boar is another matter entirely, and I would strongly prefer a .44 Magnum if I couldn't have a .308.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I have seen lucky shots too. I have hunt hogs with the .357 and it takes a steady hand and a keen eye to nail them with one shot kills. I perfer a six inch barrel but you could to it with the four. *You wound one of these critters don't think he won't come after you as I have seen them do it. Then things get real exciting. Good luck.*


In a heartbeat!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I think you'd be safer, better off, happier using the GP 100 for plinking and self defense, and buying a second gun specifically for hunting. 

Some things can be a successful compromise, but I'd hate to be looking at an angry, charging boar with just a GP 100 between me and the fast running Boar.

Unless your already safely up in a tree.

WM


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I think it would be really exciting, and I'll make sure there's a tree(climable) very close to me.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

If you are going to use your .357mag for hog hunting....at least use the largest bullet out there that is a jacketed hollow point. I have taken several big feral hogs, here in Texas, with Federals 180gr. JHP out of the 8" Python I had back then. The bullet mushrooms quite nicely and rolls'em like they were hit with a truck. The biggest I took was about 375# on the hoof.

tex


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> I think it would be really exciting, and I'll make sure there's a tree(climable) very close to me.


I think it would be really exciting if you use a knife.


----------

